
Why I left Google - mvs
https://medium.com/@scifipromise/why-i-left-google-8cc22432a983
======
jgowdy
I spent a considerable amount of time trying to read this, get some vague idea
of what actually happened, why she had to quit Google, flee to Germany, and
leave her family behind while in “hiding.” I clicked through to several of her
other linked posts, hoping that they would clarify the situation. I consider
reading and reading comprehension one of my strengths, but this is the most
meaning I’ve been able to extract:

She worked at Google, and she had a different vision of what she wanted Google
to be. She wrote lengthy write ups of her vision for Google. She tried to talk
to her manager about it and he didn’t agree with some of it and felt that
other aspects of it were already being done to the fullest extent possible at
the moment. The manner in which he rejected her ideas was offensive to her.
She wanted to make up a new C level position at Google so she could make her
ideas a reality.

Once her ideas were rejected she started to feel unwelcome and was paranoid
that people were watching her. She quit Google, sold her stock, and “fled” to
Germany without her family.

Is this anywhere near the mark? Can anyone understand this better and write an
accurate summary? For someone who seems to be very focused on communication,
trying to read her writing and comprehend anything about the who, what, where,
when, why, and how made my brain hurt.

If the author of these posts reads this, I don’t mean to offend you. I
honestly spent a pretty significant amount of time trying to understand what
on earth is going on here because it seemed like a significant story. But I
kept getting lost and questioning my own ability to read and think clearly.

Any help greatly appreciated.

~~~
atonse
Same here. I still have no idea why she left Google. I thought this was an
Uber like departure maybe. And maybe it is. But I can’t tell by reading.

------
heptathorp
This reads like it was written by an algorithm. A lot of sentences strung
together that don't convey any meaning.

> _Another story is how my sister asked me the other day to explain how I see
> language. I answered without hesitating: “Have you ever been in love?”. To
> which she of course responded that she had. It’s like that. I joke that I
> see conversation like the Matrix. Nope._

------
mancerayder
I couldn't get past the first 6 or 7 paragraphs of self-promotion material. A
TLDR/ TMSPM (too much self-promotion material) would be great.

------
sattoshi
Perhaps it is just me being tired, but I read for a few minutes and feel as if
I skipped a null terminator on the last post I skimmed. I legitimately have no
idea what I just read.

Can anybody summerize?

------
Jesus_Jones
I don't mean any offense, but she comes across as someone who doesn't have a
good grasp on reality. If you jump around and can't explain what you are doing
all the time, maybe you have lost it. Or they are a brilliant writer and pulls
you along in their insanity. Is this some bizarre combination of non sequitur
comments that was done on purpose, or put together by some weird ai writing
program? Occam's razor leads me to only one conclusion. jgowdy below has a
great response "I kept getting lost and questioning my own ability to read and
think clearly"

------
slimbling
Not just me then, I could not get anything from this.

------
iconjack
This is so 2006.

